# Thanks



## Butch Cappel

To all the folks that dropped in on the K9Pro Sport web page, hope you enjoyed it, and we'll keep you all posted on the upcoming Protection Dog Validation

We also added a new forum today with the last videos from the championships. Thanks again for looking hope you all enjoyed.

http://www.k9prosportsonline.com/


----------



## Joby Becker

yes...when you are ready to unvail the details of the mysterious PDV please enlighten us...


----------



## Christopher Jones

Enter Thomas in 3...2...1...


----------



## Bob Scott

This no conflict zone is for everyone. That means NO ONE stirs up shit!


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Bob Scott said:


> This no conflict zone is for everyone. That means NO ONE stirs up shit!


Does that go along with "if you can't take the heat - post it in the conflict free"?
Honestly, I never remember to look and see what section anything is posted in.


----------



## Butch Cappel

Joby, No need for the Protection validation to be mysterious, it is really as simple and basic as anything can get. But let me address what may seem mysterious. 

It is not a "trial, competition, etc." it is a "validation" which means to demonstrate the value or truth of something, teams will demonstrate the value of their dog and it's training program in street real scenarios, as in a home invasion, carjacking etc. there will be three scenarios. 

There will not be winners like first or second etc. Nor is there a score like 60% or whatever. there will be 4 levels of skill exhibited 1 you survived, 2 You and your dog survived and two more. 

It is as simple as that no rules to study, no special equipment to train for just you and your dog in a dangerous situation that you have to survive, but we will be posting more information on the web page if that helps.


----------



## Joby Becker

Butch Cappel said:


> Joby, No need for the Protection validation to be mysterious, it is really as simple and basic as anything can get. But let me address what may seem mysterious.
> 
> It is not a "trial, competition, etc." it is a "validation" which means to demonstrate the value or truth of something, teams will demonstrate the value of their dog and it's training program in street real scenarios, as in a home invasion, carjacking etc. there will be three scenarios.
> 
> There will not be winners like first or second etc. Nor is there a score like 60% or whatever. there will be 4 levels of skill exhibited 1 you survived, 2 You and your dog survived and two more.
> 
> It is as simple as that no rules to study, no special equipment to train for just you and your dog in a dangerous situation that you have to survive, but we will be posting more information on the web page if that helps.


Butch..

Details of what is expected is what I am talking about, not details of the secret scenarios, it is described as NO equipment...which to me means NO BITING, unless I am wrong...perhaps some newspaper? or hosing? for protection? or Muzzle...

I see you like to refer to people that ask for details as doubters..
I am NOT a doubter, just looking for details...ARE THERE BITES? or no?
Is there muzzle work or no?

If you care to discuss it here, there was a post we had going about my personal dog that you referred to as a suit sucker..I would like to revisit that one if you have time...as it was LOCKED here.

your reference to the dog in a vets office was humorous, I personally do not like my dogs to try to attack veterinarians, as they mean no harm...
the dog WITHOUT THE COLLAR, is another matter, out of the vet's office. and the dog is hardly a suit sucker...

just unfinished business in my mind,since you referred to the post on your board, but did not address it here...

My business with you and your assessment of my dog are separate from my questions on the PDV..

ARE THERE BITES OR NOT?


----------



## Connie Sutherland

We're gonna close this for a while.

We already agree that the no-conflict forum is not Butch's or anyone else's personal advertising venue.

The rest is definitely under discussion.

Back soon!


----------



## David Frost

After some discussion with the other mods, I've taken the liberty of moving this thread to allow discussion. As in any discussion, it needs to stay on topic and refrain from being personal. If that can't happen, individual posts will be moderated, deleted or the thread locked. Enjoy.

As with most boards, if you want to post a link, post it. Let's refrain however from blatant advertising.

DFrost


----------



## Harry Keely

Butch Cappel said:


> Joby, No need for the Protection validation to be mysterious, it is really as simple and basic as anything can get. But let me address what may seem mysterious.
> 
> It is not a "trial, competition, etc." it is a "validation" which means to demonstrate the value or truth of something, teams will demonstrate the value of their dog and it's training program in street real scenarios, as in a home invasion, carjacking etc. there will be three scenarios.
> 
> There will not be winners like first or second etc. Nor is there a score like 60% or whatever. there will be 4 levels of skill exhibited 1 you survived, 2 You and your dog survived and two more.
> 
> It is as simple as that no rules to study, no special equipment to train for just you and your dog in a dangerous situation that you have to survive, but we will be posting more information on the web page if that helps.


I have to say in the least Butch I am confused what are the handlers and dogs going through to make the above statement:

per Butch: there will be 4 levels of skill exhibited 1 you survived, 2 You and your dog survived and two more. Does not sound to appealing that you make it sound like you are trying to endanger the team just for play / validation, if this is not the case you might want to change your wording ( survive ).


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Harry Keely said:


> I have to say in the least Butch I a m confused what are the handlers and dogs going to to make the above statement:
> 
> per Butch: there will be 4 levels of skill exhibited 1 you survived, 2 You and your dog survived and two more.


#3...You Died

#4...Dog Died

I think they have this App for my newly acquired Eyepatch.


----------



## Harry Keely

Gerry Grimwood said:


> #3...You Died
> 
> #4...Dog Died
> 
> I think they have this App for my newly acquired Eyepatch.


Yea was kinda wondering myself if thats what he was trying to impose, there are some sick puppies out there that think there shit is real and end up hurting folks for there own stupid gratification and bragging rights.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Christopher Jones said:


> Enter Thomas in 3...2...1...


No need Christopher. If the owners/moderators like the self serving
spamvertizements and unsubstantiated BS and revisionist history?
Then let the chips fall where they may 
At least the topic was moved out of the "pussy zone" and maybe someone can get an actual overview of the PDV instead of the vague nonsense that's been posted so far.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Thomas Barriano said:


> At least the topic was moved out of the "pussy zone" and maybe someone can get an actual overview of the PDV instead of the vague nonsense that's been posted so far.


You have better odds of growing tits and learning how to fly.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Thomas Barriano said:


> At least the topic was moved out of the "pussy zone" and maybe someone can get an actual overview of the PDV instead of the vague nonsense that's been posted so far.





Gerry Grimwood said:


> You have better odds of growing tits and learning how to fly.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You have better odds of growing tits and learning how to fly.



I had 5 solo hours in a Piper Cherokee in my 20's and if man boobs count, then maybe we will get an PDV explanation after all LOL


----------



## Jim Nash

Joby Becker said:


> Butch..
> 
> Details of what is expected is what I am talking about, not details of the secret scenarios, it is described as NO equipment...which to me means NO BITING, unless I am wrong...perhaps some newspaper? or hosing? for protection? or Muzzle...
> 
> I see you like to refer to people that ask for details as doubters..
> I am NOT a doubter, just looking for details...ARE THERE BITES? or no?
> Is there muzzle work or no?
> 
> If you care to discuss it here, there was a post we had going about my personal dog that you referred to as a suit sucker..I would like to revisit that one if you have time...as it was LOCKED here.
> 
> your reference to the dog in a vets office was humorous, I personally do not like my dogs to try to attack veterinarians, as they mean no harm...
> the dog WITHOUT THE COLLAR, is another matter, out of the vet's office. and the dog is hardly a suit sucker...
> 
> just unfinished business in my mind,since you referred to the post on your board, but did not address it here...
> 
> My business with you and your assessment of my dog are separate from my questions on the PDV..
> 
> ARE THERE BITES OR NOT?


If this goes like most of Butch's "discussions" we probably have seen the last of him until he has to advertise something else .

I don't think it's going to be that tough to guess what type of scenerios there will be . He has already said there will be no equipment used . So that means there will be no bites . I think with that information most of us know what types of scenerios they will be in order to "survive" . 

Butch wants it to sound mysterious to draw people there and to his website .


----------



## Butch Cappel

Actually there is nothing mysterious about it. 

People that wish to find out if their dog is capable of stopping an attack on themselves or their property will be put in a house, a car/truck and one other situation. They will be attacked by a person or persons in each place or situation, and will find out if their dog can stop the attacker before the attacker takes that person or their property, that simple.

This is no different than scenario based training done by civil defense groups doing natural disasters with whole towns PD, EMT, and Fire dept. or police doing scenario based building searches or shoot room training. 

It will be done in a very realistic manner without the padded equipment you all seem so used to seeing when you do any work with your dogs, that is all. This is as plain and simple an explanation as I can make. No need to make a big deal out of any of this, which is why I chose the conflict free area to post about the event (I am not a soap opera fan). If any one has any sincere questions I will be very happy to answer them here or any where else.

Someone did ask if the dog will bite to stop the attackers? What else are you training your protection dog to do to? 

Run to the gun safe, unlock it and bring back your 357? That's fine, as long as he gets back before the attackers take you out (bring your own gun safe) We are not telling anyone how their dog should protect them, we are just giving you the opportunity to see* if* that training works in a real life situation. 

I can say that how the attackers will be equipped is not really an issue for any one that is serious about testing their dog, that is the concern of the attackers. What a contestant needs to know is that they will have the most realistic scenario based testing situation offered. 

Sorry, that is as boring as I can make it sound


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Most of my dogs have shown willingness to protect me. I place far more emphasis on this than on a "show perfomance".

Most have growled when in the forest confronted with a stranger. Some have growled before I realised danger.

One, when confronted by two men confronting me because of tracking rights, were, because I didn't actually know why they were belligerent, countered by my Briard (which truly confounded me as this dog had never before shown such guarding instincts).

I beleive you can't "project" this by staging events..


----------



## Al Curbow

What are you going to use if you don't have "padded" equipment?


----------



## will fernandez

Butch 

Will any of your dogs that were officially trained in the Prosport Method be participating. Not policedogs, mondio or any other kind of deadringer?


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Al Curbow said:


> What are you going to use if you don't have "padded" equipment?


This is my question as well. 

_"It will be done in a very realistic manner without the padded equipment you all seem so used to seeing when you do any work with your dogs, that is all."_

Then if dogs perform to expectation, humans are seriously hurt? 

That is as boringly as I can phrase the question.  And sincere. And no soap opera.


----------



## Joby Becker

Thank you for the reply Butch,

Although it was a simple answer, you still did not answer.

Simple yes or no...

Will dog be allowed to Put its teeth on/in the badguys?


If the answer is yes,there are no padded sleeves, what are they gonna use? newspaper, firehose, cardboard, leather guantlet...

If the dog is to be biting, with its teeth, it would be nice to know WHAT they are biting if not padded equipment, to alleviate any safety concerns..(for the dogs)


It would be great if you would just flat out say....

Yes, dog will be allowed to bite the badguy, the badguy will be using ___________ for protection from dog bite...(and fill in the blank)

Instead of dancing around the questions...and being mysterious about it...
that would pretty much clear it up for everyone I assume..
thanks again...


----------



## Guest

Joby Becker said:


> Thank you for the reply Butch,
> 
> Although it was a simple answer, you still did not answer.
> 
> Simple yes or no...
> 
> Will dog be allowed to Put its teeth on/in the badguys?
> 
> 
> If the answer is yes,there are no padded sleeves, what are they gonna use? newspaper, firehose, cardboard, leather guantlet...
> 
> If the dog is to be biting, with its teeth, it would be nice to know WHAT they are biting if not padded equipment, to alleviate any safety concerns..(for the dogs)
> 
> 
> It would be great if you would just flat out say....
> 
> Yes, dog will be allowed to bite the badguy, the badguy will be using ___________ for protection from dog bite...(and fill in the blank)
> 
> Instead of dancing around the questions...and being mysterious about it...
> that would pretty much clear it up for everyone I assume..
> thanks again...


 
after seeing those videos, if that is realistic then I don't what to say......I have looked at most of the site, and all videos I can find, it just looks like a bunch of newbies training dogs, dogs don't look special by any means and some flat out are terrible. 

Scenario driven exercises are supposed to be REALITY, what if's..... and if that's the case for the safety of all invloved, dog has to bite something and it cannot be someone without safety equipment. If you want to test a dog if he will bite for real, there are steps and procedures that are used, this sport does not look like it is even close to that...

no more comments from me as it will get the thread closed I am sure and don't want to do that to someone looking for answers.....


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Hey Joby,

Just look at past history to see what the PDV will be.
Lots of hype (remember the Canine body building show?)
with little substance. There are a few K9 ProSports videos out there. The only decent dogs are the ones that came from Denmark or Australia. A K9 Pro Sports title or certification or
validation or what ever Butch is calling it today. Is like kindergarten where every kid gets a gold star or the Special
Olympics where everyone is a "winner".
That's it, K9 Pro Sports is the Special Olympics of Protection Dog training


----------



## Joby Becker

I can agree with both of your assessments of the K9PS PAST events, from the videos I have seen.

But this is something totally NEW, a concept that has never been done before, and there is nothing to compare it to...

I will reserve judgement until it is over, right now I would just like an actual explanation of what is going to happen at the PDV. Apparently if the dog passes this evaluation he is a certified Protection Dog...


----------



## David Frost

Al Curbow said:


> What are you going to use if you don't have "padded" equipment?



I think that is really a fair question, deserving of an answer. It's a question most, I would think, police trainers have prior to that first street bite. 

DFrost


----------



## Butch Cappel

Got a nice rainy day so thanks for all the questions I’ll try to answer them all right now, so you all have time to make your travel arrangements.
Will asked
"_Butch 
Will any of your dogs that were officially trained in the Prosport Method be participating. Not policedogs, mondio or any other kind of deadringer?"_ Will, I have no idea what you mean by “deadringer” so I’ll have to pass on that, but as far as the Prosport method, there is no such thing.

K9Pro is an all breed, all training discipline protection certification SchH, Ring, PP, PSD, MWD all certify equally. We don’t have any methods or even any preferred ways of doing things (focus heel, targeted bite spots etc.). That is the function of a sport, to set rules and a format for a particular way of doing things, that is not what K9Pro does. 

You have referred to K9Martial Artist before, so if that is what you mean, it is not a training method. It is what we want our dogs to be, how you get there is up to you. I do have techniques I developed or learned in the guard dog industry and I train my customers dogs in these methods, but that is my profession not a K9Pro endeavor. 


Joby asked_ “Although it was a simple answer, you still did not answer.
Simple yes or no...Will dog be allowed to Put its teeth on/in the badguys?”_ Simple answer, Yes

Al Curbow _“What are you going to use if you don't have "padded" equipment?”_ Al we will have Padded equipment it just wont be in the form of a sleeve or suit. In the guard dog business we work our dogs with as little sleeve & suit equipment as possible. We use tools with padding that allow us to threaten the dog and stay safe, well relatively safe. Any greater description would take away from the surprise aspect and also start some “I told you so it’s all hype” screaming and yelling, so I hope that answers things for you.

Gillian I agree with you, my dogs have shown me well enough that they will step up for me, but this is not my idea, or anything I feel the need to do with my dog. 

But as there are a few more dog folks in the world, other than us, and they keep asking me for some sort of test for their dogs, I am simply trying to set up something that will keep them interested in doing things with their dogs, and answer the questions they have about their dog and its training. And NO, passing this will not get you a K9Pro certification that is why it is called a Validation. 

Once upon a time some people wanted to do more with their weapons than shoot at targets or even pop-up targets, so someone started paintball shooting. This validation is for people that feel the same way about doing things with their dogs. If that is how you feel maybe we’ll see you here, if it’s not I hope you enjoy whatever it is you enjoy with your dog.


----------



## Al Curbow

Butch,
I train with a few cops, their dogs have actual street bites and they train with a suit or sleeve. I'm still not sure of what you are saying on the subject. The dog stays in or won't, not a lot of training necessary, either the dog is right for the job or not. They work more on the out than anything else. It's not rocket science or mysterious, it's ALL about the right dog.

I don't know you at all but the post comes off as a bit secretive and confusing to me and I wouldn't attend (if I was into it) until I had more information


----------



## Thomas Barriano

[QUOTE

Al Curbow _“What are you going to use if you don't have "padded" equipment?”_ Al we will have Padded equipment it just wont be in the form of a sleeve or suit. In the guard dog business we work our dogs with as little sleeve & suit equipment as possible. We use tools with padding that allow us to threaten the dog and stay safe, well relatively safe. Any greater description would take away from the surprise aspect and also start some “I told you so it’s all hype” screaming and yelling, so I hope that answers things for you.[/QUOTE]

Here you go Al

http://www.kingrichardco.com/TrainingBaton/

Everything you need to get ready for the PDV


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Al Curbow said:


> Butch,
> I train with a few cops, their dogs have actual street bites and they train with a suit or sleeve. I'm still not sure of what you are saying on the subject. .... It's not rocket science or mysterious, it's ALL about the right dog.
> 
> I don't know you at all but the post comes off as a bit secretive and confusing to me and I wouldn't attend (if I was into it) until I had more information


I have to say that I have the same perception (and that I too am often at the PD field on Sundays, and can't help noticing the suits or sleeves there). _"... we will have Padded equipment it just wont be in the form of a sleeve or suit" .... _After all the condescension about suits and sleeves, this is just not an answer for me. But that's JMO. 

I also don't get the mystery or "surprise" stuff about something as basic as padded equipment. - shrug - Posting as someone reading the replies to questions about the O.P., as opposed to posting as a mod, I find it a little circus-side-show-y, kind of like "behind this curtain, ladies and gentlemen" ..... 

But JMO.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Harry Keely said:


> Yea was kinda wondering myself if thats what he was trying to impose, there are some sick puppies out there that think there shit is real and end up hurting folks for there own stupid gratification and bragging rights.


Harry you got that right brother..... pisses me off too to be honest!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

_"there will be 4 levels of skill exhibited 1 you survived, 2 You and your dog survived and two more. " _

What does that mean? (No "soap opera" from me; this is a question, again as a poster and not a mod.)


----------



## Chris McDonald

I fought it and fought it but I got sucked in and read the thread and now I want my 5 minutes back


----------



## jeff gamber

I fought it also, but got sucked in further and watched the vids on the site from the "championships"

They use full bite suits in their competitions. One would beleive, they use the same for the PDV


----------



## Christopher Jones

Meh, someone in K9PS just bought a hidden sleeve or hidden suit......


----------



## Butch Cappel

From Al Curbow
_Butch,
I train with a few cops, their dogs have actual street bites and they train with a suit or sleeve. I'm still not sure of what you are saying on the subject._ Al I also train for a few cops, their dogs have actual street bites, I also have guard dogs and they have actual street bites, and I have said nothing on this subject. This subject is; People for a few years have asked me to devise a real life, scenario based training exercise, that had crime situations that have occurred in real life, and have decoys that have no equipment that could clue in a sport trained dog. I have said nothing, I just tried to design that exercise, this is how I am designing it, to suit Them, and now I'm telling others who it might also suit. If it suits no one on this board great! they have a lot of other things to do.

Connie asked
_I also don't get the mystery or "surprise" stuff about something as basic as padded equipment. - shrug_ There is no mystery, it is a surprise scenario, scenario. people have been doing surprise scenarios in the US since NAPD and most understand *Surprise*, so think of it as a surprise scenario format and maybe it will be easier to understand.

Connie then asked
_"there will be 4 levels of skill exhibited 1 you survived, 2 You and your dog survived and two more. "

What does that mean?_ That means those are the first and second levels of success and there are two more even more successful.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

jeff gamber said:


> I fought it also, but got sucked in further and watched the vids on the site from the "championships"
> 
> They use full bite suits in their competitions. One would beleive, they use the same for the PDV


Jeff,

They used a bite suit at this "World Championship" because somebody had one and the Danish dogs had bite suit experience.
Here's the 2008 "K9 Pro Sports World Champion"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2muism2NhQc
The first decoy has a schutzhund sleeve (jute junkie?)and the second a bite suit (jacket only) thank the Lord nobody showed up with a leg dog. K9 Pro Sports is what ever Butch wants it to be at the time. It's a sport, it's real, It's a title, no a certification, no a validation. We'll do civil, no live bites. Equipment, no equipment. Sleeves, no jackets, no full bite suits
no padded sticks. The ONLY constant is there will always be plenty of hype :-(


----------



## jeff gamber

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jeff,
> 
> They used a bite suit at this "World Championship" because somebody had one and the Danish dogs had bite suit experience.
> Here's the 2008 "K9 Pro Sports World Champion"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2muism2NhQc
> The first decoy has a schutzhund sleeve (jute junkie?)and the second a bite suit (jacket only) thank the Lord nobody showed up with a leg dog. K9 Pro Sports is what ever Butch wants it to be at the time. It's a sport, it's real, It's a title, no a certification, no a validation. We'll do civil, no live bites. Equipment, no equipment. Sleeves, no jackets, no full bite suits
> no padded sticks. The ONLY constant is there will always be plenty of hype :-(


 
Thomas:

One word: WOW


----------



## Mike Jones

I have a question. Will the dogs be biting a hidden suit or sleeve. Hidden suits and sleeves have thinner padding but still protect the decoy. 

What happens if the decoy presents a part of his body that is protected and the dog decides to bite his face, neck or an unprotected part. After all you want the dog to defend off the aggressor without targeting. I know some guys with some really nasty Malinois that have no problem biting flesh.

I assume that obedience is not required so, the dog need not know how to out since this is supposed to be a realistic type scenario. Anyone from the streets with a dog can participate even if they have no obedience and control over their dog....is this correct?

A really civil dog without ob or control can kill a man quickly if he bites the right place and break an major artery or vein. I assume that you will have emergency vehicle on site. Are you requiring the decoys to sign a waiver not to sue a competitor that maims him. If so, I know some guys that would love to get some dirty live bites where anything goes. :lol:


----------



## Drew Peirce

Well that should get this thread locked back up tighter than a clamdiggers rectum in no time^^^


----------



## Jim Nash

Butch is outdoing himself with his play on words and salesmanship . He has originally worded things to purposely insinuate there will be no use of equipment which many of us here believed as well as his followers that participate in his stuff . What we find out now is there will be equipment which I'm sure he will insinuate will nore closely replicate a real situation then it really does .we are certainly looking at "hidden" equipment . This usually is in the form of hidden sleeves , suits , firehose wraps to the good old fasioned leather guantlets wrapped in burlap or jute . But let's make no mistake it still is not natural . The decoys movements will be different and they many times will have to feed the equipment to the dog to protect themselves . I personally don't care if the decoys are taking a big risk . They know the deal and choose to follow Butch's lead . I just get sick of Butch's BS and making things seem like something they are not . I've ignored him as best I could for awhile because I felt it would just draw more attention to his BS that newbies might see and believe . Its gone beyond that now . I'm tired of his BS advertising on this forum .


----------



## jeff gamber

Don't drink the kool-aid


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Drew Peirce said:


> Well that should get this thread locked back up tighter than a clamdiggers rectum in no time^^^


There are 6 people viewing this cluster fuk including myself why is this #-o
this my second visit its always the same people playing the same bullshit over and over again I don't have to look to know whats on here and who said it.
Ive yet to see any one on here with any interest in participating with these nutters, strange 
infatuation with this goofy shit
SO *IB4TL*


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jim Nash said:


> Butch is outdoing himself with his play on words and salesmanship . He has originally worded things to purposely insinuate there will be no use of equipment which many of us here believed as well as his followers that participate in his stuff . What we find out now is there will be equipment which I'm sure he will insinuate will nore closely replicate a real situation then it really does .we are certainly looking at "hidden" equipment . This usually is in the form of hidden sleeves , suits , firehose wraps to the good old fasioned leather guantlets wrapped in burlap or jute . But let's make no mistake it still is not natural . The decoys movements will be different and they many times will have to feed the equipment to the dog to protect themselves . I personally don't care if the decoys are taking a big risk . They know the deal and choose to follow Butch's lead . I just get sick of Butch's BS and making things seem like something they are not . I've ignored him as best I could for awhile because I felt it would just draw more attention to his BS that newbies might see and believe . Its gone beyond that now . I'm tired of his BS advertising on this forum .


You and me both Jim
You and me both :-(


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I just like to see the "cloak and dagger" replies from Butch, who couldn't answer a simple question about the definition of "internationally recognized" like weeks ago. And when someone posts a video, because I can link it along on youtube to other videos. Why would I do this? Because I need a good laugh every now and then and I really have nothing better to do.


----------



## Guest

What a complete JOKE!!!!!! Piss poor dogs, handlers and the worst, the training if thats what you call it


----------



## Chris McDonald

*I never new clam diggers have tight rectums? I used to go clam digging I don’t remember anything tightening up. *


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Ashley Campbell said:


> And when someone posts a video, because I can link it along on youtube to other videos. Why would I do this? Because I need a good laugh every now and then and I really have nothing better to do.


Ashley,

I found a two DVD "Obedience from the Beginning" set from Kraftwerk K9 ( Wayne Curry) I think they'd be real good for Grimm  I'll bring them out Monday so you'll have something better to do then watch K9 Pro Sports vids on You tube LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Sweet! Thanks!
By the way, you're getting a brand new fur saver, yours fit Lacey better now that her fatass lost some weight. This new one will probably fit your little dober-girl.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Jody Butler said:


> What a complete JOKE!!!!!! Piss poor dogs, handlers and the worst, the training if thats what you call it


Kinda refreshing, NOT!

I'm amazed Butch continues to post this nonsense when he knows he's going to get nailed. 

I thought it was brilliant when when he tried to get away with putting it in the "sissy" part of this forum. Hats off to the mods who moved it so he could get his dick smacked in the dirt some more.

I don't know the man but it certainly isn't hard to see through the smoke and mirrors, dog and pony show. The weird thing is there is probably a place for this type shit. I'm sure some novice uninformed people would want to see how their dogs react with stimulation. Butch could probably do just as well pitching it for what it is.

Hell if it was down the street from me I would pay a few bucks to watch my dogs terrorize some unsuspecting decoy. His decoys obviously are used to working with some real *** dogs. But I don't think it would be worth driving more than a few miles for that kind of silly fun.:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Ashley Campbell said:


> Sweet! Thanks!
> By the way, you're getting a brand new fur saver, yours fit Lacey better now that her fatass lost some weight. This new one will probably fit your little dober-girl.


COOL, Araya needs a working girl collar. That rolled leather one isn't doing it anymore.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Thomas Barriano said:


> COOL, Araya needs a working girl collar. That rolled leather one isn't doing it anymore.


Good! A nice Herm Sprenger stainless fursaver should be quite becoming then! Gotta have some bling


----------



## Alice Bezemer

:lol:

this is such a fun topic...street real scenarios !!! now that one allmost had me fall of my chair :lol:

theres only one street real scenario and thats on the street, real life, actual bad guy in front of you with youre dog chomping at the bit to get himself some ass to chew....

What amazes me most tho ? that people still get sucked into asking Mr.Cappel questions hoping to find some answers on what his socalled sport is about when they already know that Mr.Cappel is as evasive as they come when it comes to actual answering something as trivial as questions. Mr.Cappel doesnt answer questions, he just advertises his site and sports and this is a great way for him to do it! Getting youre name out there, be it talked about in good ways or bad, is still getting youre name out there and noticed...more free advertising for Mr.Cappel....I decided to check his account to see what his "about me" said about his training and experiance (or lack of) and again I was almost falling of my chair....lets face it, anyone who talks about himself in the 2nd person, like Mr Cappel does on his account, is clearly a person to ignore and not look to hard at....these people feel all important and have a higher sence of self.they live on their own fluffy cloud feeling smug and looking down at the common folks...lets not give him the satisfaction of adding to his inflated ego, then again if he does gets responded to on his posts...who am I not to read it...everyone loves to have a good laugh and his posts surely do provide them often :lol:


----------



## David Frost

Police canine units, at least good ones, train to specific, published standards. Whether the department uses one of the certification agencies ie, USPCA, NAPWDA or one of the other many agencies that exist, they all have one thing in common; published standards. I've preached for years, the worst thing they can do is present a smoke and mirror representation of what they do in training. Show me a dog that does not know it's going to training and I think it would be the first. So, how do we use realistic scenarios. Simple answer, while on-duty, stopping at an open door of a building that has never been used for training. Stopping in the middle of the shift, beginning of the shift, end of the shift, at an open an area that training is not conducted and run a scenario. While we may use a hidden sleeve, I'm going to assume (even knowing the dangers) that most dog savy people have seen something at least similar. My point; unless you are interupting the dog teams normal routine, with a scenario, the dog is well aware it's just another training exercise. From a police dog perspective, how many dogs know they may well be going to work with something as simple as the overheads coming on. ha ha.

Butch, your play on words only convinces me that your smoke and mirror attempt is intentional. Really, there isn't any violation of forum rules that I'm aware of. I would just hope that people get tired of letting you "pull their strings". 

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda

All I can say is the real test was at the "Gathering" and we all had a blast.


----------



## Harry Keely

Will somebody thats a moderator please boot this jerk off, off the island please, hes a bullshit artist that trys to do reverse pyschology and reword everything to hype himself and his make believe sorry ass world. 

Better yet Butch why don't you just take yourself away from this and go keep playing in wonderland maybe you can incorporate flying monkies and little green people into your next trial and called it the real life episode when the smurfs take over the earth in 2012.:evil:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

As David mentions, there isn't any violation of forum rules. Yet.

But as all the mods and admin have agreed, using the board as a free announcement/advertising venue does require that questions about the event need to be answered on this board (without diversion to another site for answers). This applies to anyone who avails themselves of the opportunity to publicize events here.

Perhaps all the questions that were asked in a straightforward manner will be answered in a straightforward manner.

If they aren't, then the aforementioned "using the board as a free advertising venue" privilege will be withdrawn.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1OFWdTq3gEA


----------



## Bob Scott

Good news/bad news

Good news is everyone here seems to see through all the promotional "smoke and mirrors".

Bad news is people keep getting suckered into the "need" to expose the "smoke and mirrors".

It reminds me of PETA. They don't give a crap if you believe their hype. Most sensible folks KNOW it's bs!
They don't care how much you insult them. You can insult them until even good, understanding people get tired of hearing the insults.
What they DO care about and are quite successful at is getting publicity with all their bs.
If peta go no more publicity how long would they last?!!
The attention, good or bad, is all a part of their bs! It fills their needs!! ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)

If promotional "stuff" keeps being posted without questions being answered in less then evasive ways it will be taken care of!
Ask reasonable questions without insults folks and this will take care of itself.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

From what I have seen . what Butch does is as real as any of the other venues. So you all hate what he does, y'all are forever putting any venue your not doing down. This isn't new behavior.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Don Turnipseed said:


> From what I have seen . what Butch does is as real as any of the other venues. So you all hate what he does, y'all are forever putting any venue your not doing down. This isn't new behavior.


he thinks its real


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Don Turnipseed said:


> From what I have seen . what Butch does is as real as any of the other venues. So you all hate what he does, y'all are forever putting any venue your not doing down. This isn't new behavior.


I think it's the evasive attitude he has to state exactly what he is doing that pisses people off. Like I mentioned in my post, certain people might enjoy that kind of activity.

The problem is what exactly is the activity. It is not that difficult to explain in simple English rather than hide behind a bunch of smoke and mirrors. A person kind of has to drag it out of him what they are trying to do.


----------



## Guest

Don Turnipseed said:


> From what I have seen . what Butch does is as real as any of the other venues. So you all hate what he does, y'all are forever putting any venue your not doing down. This isn't new behavior.


 
I don't have a venue per say, and not gonna sit here and trash talk what he does or does not do, however from a Protection standpoint, it is very low in standard compared to basic PPD, PSD, and ANY sport. Scenarios aren't realistic and outdated. Based on videos; trainers, handlers and decoys have very basic skill set if any and most of these videos aren't of training, they are of competitions...or validations.....

On another note, Butch simply avoids questions and continues to advertise or plug his website or organization. 

Looking at the sites, organization, videos and such; very little organization and info, pics and video show lack of safety, orgination, stucture and responsibility.


----------



## Harry Keely

Bob Scott said:


> Good news/bad news
> 
> Good news is everyone here seems to see through all the promotional "smoke and mirrors".
> 
> Bad news is people keep getting suckered into the "need" to expose the "smoke and mirrors".
> 
> It reminds me of PETA. They don't give a crap if you believe their hype. Most sensible folks KNOW it's bs!
> They don't care how much you insult them. You can insult them until even good, understanding people get tired of hearing the insults.
> What they DO care about and are quite successful at is getting publicity with all their bs.
> If peta go no more publicity how long would they last?!!
> The attention, good or bad, is all a part of their bs! It fills their needs!! ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)
> 
> If promotional "stuff" keeps being posted without questions being answered in less then evasive ways it will be taken care of!
> Ask reasonable questions without insults folks and this will take care of itself.


Point taken Bob, good analogy, its started off with legit questions although sir and like you said you get smoke and mirrors in return, Alot of us are passionate and do try to be open minded but he closes you out as fast as you can ask the wuestion, which I believe including myself turns for the bad with responses in return to his reversing game of answering with your own rewording of your original question. JMO


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

I just have one question for the mods. If you take away Butch's thread posting abilities Thomas' blood pressure may drop to dangerously low levels.\\/

Do you want that responsibility?


----------



## David Frost

chuckle, chuckle, 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I just have one question for the mods. If you take away Butch's thread posting abilities Thomas' blood pressure may drop to dangerously low levels.\\/
> 
> Do you want that responsibility?


Lee,

Have no fear, my blood pressure is fine 
Just because I don't tolerate anyone posting bull shit doesn't mean they raise my blood pressure or I have a vendetta or a love hate relationship or am stalking them. Butch can post as much as he wants, as long as he doesn't hide in the pussy zone and as long as other WDF members are allowed to call bull shit 
and question his claims. Hell he doesn't even have to reply. His non response speaks volumes 
As far as the giving him free publicity argument goes. I think it does more harm to let his spamvertisements go unchallenged then to cry BS. If all the people doing K9 Pro Sports were on the
WDF. K9 PS would be non existent before you knew it


----------



## Alice Bezemer

this forum has a pussy zone ? please dont tell me that apart from the WDF we also have a FFF forum (fluffy feline forum) no pussy's allowed on WDF ! well depending on the sort ofcourse but thats a completly different topic :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Alice Bezemer said:


> this forum has a pussy zone ? please dont tell me that apart from the WDF we also have a FFF forum (fluffy feline forum) no pussy's allowed on WDF ! well depending on the sort ofcourse but thats a completly different topic :lol:


Alice,

Pussy zone AKA conflict free zone AKA K9 Pro Sports ad site


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Thomas Barriano said:


> Alice,
> 
> Pussy zone AKA conflict free zone AKA K9 Pro Sports ad site


bummer...had my mind on something completly different :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Alice Bezemer said:


> bummer...had my mind on something completly different :lol:



Alice,

There are no rules saying there can only be one pussy zone ;=)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> Have no fear, my blood pressure is fine
> Just because I don't tolerate anyone posting bull shit doesn't mean they raise my blood pressure or I have a vendetta or a love hate relationship or am stalking them. Butch can post as much as he wants, as long as he doesn't hide in the pussy zone and as long as other WDF members are allowed to call bull shit
> and question his claims. Hell he doesn't even have to reply. His non response speaks volumes
> As far as the giving him free publicity argument goes. I think it does more harm to let his spamvertisements go unchallenged then to cry BS. If all the people doing K9 Pro Sports were on the
> WDF. K9 PS would be non existent before you knew it


I understand, Thomas. I'm just teasing you because you took a proactive position on this. You are right about the non response. 

So who is going to run the training club in Colorado City. As you might imagine I'm getting antsy after all these inactive months. I'm hoping to be all squared away by summer. I'm sure you will be impressed with my 2 Dutchies although the female is very hard to handle.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I understand, Thomas. I'm just teasing you because you took a proactive position on this. You are right about the non response.
> 
> So who is going to run the training club in Colorado City. As you might imagine I'm getting antsy after all these inactive months. I'm hoping to be all squared away by summer. I'm sure you will be impressed with my 2 Dutchies although the female is very hard to handle.


Hey Lee

Colorado Springs, Colorado City is south of Pueblo on I 25.
If you go to Colorado City, no one else will be there 
At this point there looks to be two training groups/clubs based out of Colorado Springs. A newly forming club that will train in Colorado Springs during the week and in Denver on the weekends and another training group that will train on Saturday
in Colorado Springs. I'll be training with both since I'm retired and WTF else do I have to do?  
I'll be VP of the Colorado Springs Club but it will be run by the
Pres/TD. The Saturday training group will be less formal
I'd like to see your two dutchies and hope you get here soon.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Lee
> 
> Colorado Springs, Colorado City is south of Pueblo on I 25.
> If you go to Colorado City, no one else will be there
> At this point there looks to be two training groups/clubs based out of Colorado Springs. A newly forming club that will train in Colorado Springs during the week and in Denver on the weekends and another training group that will train on Saturday
> in Colorado Springs. I'll be training with both since I'm retired and WTF else do I have to do?
> I'll be VP of the Colorado Springs Club but it will be run by the
> Pres/TD. The Saturday training group will be less formal
> I'd like to see your two dutchies and hope you get here soon.


I meant Colorado Springs.](*,)
Sounds exciting! I'm retired too but blew the empty nester thing 8 years ago. I still have my 8 year old son who is active in sports so I might just be able to do one of the clubs.\\/


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I meant Colorado Springs.](*,)
> Sounds exciting! I'm retired too but blew the empty nester thing 8 years ago. I still have my 8 year old son who is active in sports so I might just be able to do one of the clubs.\\/


If you bring Dutchies you'll be welcome at either or both of the clubs. The Saturday group has a couple of kids your sons age.
I've got a couple of young military guys that like to get bit, now all we need is to keep them interested long enough to learn a little
technique


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Thomas Barriano said:


> If you bring Dutchies you'll be welcome at either or both of the clubs. The Saturday group has a couple of kids your sons age.
> I've got a couple of young military guys that like to get bit, now all we need is to keep them interested long enough to learn a little
> technique


Yep, I bring my 7 year old out on Saturdays (because he's easier to control than the 4 and 2 year old) and put him to work.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Ashley Campbell said:


> Yep, I bring my 7 year old out on Saturdays (because he's easier to control than the 4 and 2 year old) and put him to work.



If we get enough kids coming out when can make Matt the foreman of our own little mini work crew


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Child labor laws might apply though...


----------



## Christopher Jones

Alice Bezemer said:


> bummer...had my mind on something completly different :lol:


 I think if history has anything to do with it, it maybe a pussy free zone, but theres plenty of Bever to go around. 8-[


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Ashley Campbell said:


> Child labor laws might apply though...


Kids picking up trash isn't work, it's environmental awareness education and conditioning. Maybe we can apply for some
Obama bucks grant money too?


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Blame global warming.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Ashley Campbell said:


> Blame global warming.


I don't believe anything that Al Gore says 
I took apart the X sleeve and replaced the wooden handle
with a piece of wooden dowel. It's scary that Gwr managed to bite the end of a sleeve with a plastic sleeve cover, hard enough to crush the handle


----------



## Ashley Campbell

LOL! Yeah it was pretty messed up. At least it wasn't someones fingers.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Hey Thomas what do you think Butches dog training and Al Gore’s global warming have in common?


----------



## Christopher Smith

It's funny how the moderators let political discussions go on as long as they have a certain slant to them. At least no moderators are participating this time. :-D


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Christopher Smith said:


> It's funny how the moderators let political discussions go on as long as they have a certain slant to them. At least no moderators are participating this time. :-D


Typical response from you...you commie pinko *** :-s


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Christopher Smith said:


> It's funny how the moderators let political discussions go on as long as they have a certain slant to them. At least no moderators are participating this time. :-D




 It's no longer a BC thread!

BTW, the various mods' political leanings are wildly disparate, from both ends of the spectrum. So this _"It's funny how the moderators let political discussions go on as long as they have a certain slant to them" _ actually IS funny. :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Christopher Smith said:


> It's funny how the moderators let political discussions go on as long as they have a certain slant to them. At least no moderators are participating this time. :-D


If making a joke at Al Gore's expense is a "political discussion" to you, then I feel bad for you. There was no discussion, no politics involved, just a crack. No hot topics, not debate or discussion involved. 

Less kool-aid for you! Or at least make it yourself so you know what's in it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Chris McDonald said:


> Hey Thomas what do you think Butches dog training and Al Gore’s global warming have in common?


They're both designed to line their originators pockets?


----------



## Chris McDonald

What political discussion you cry baby douche bag? 
I think Connie is a west coast bleeding heart lib and she thought it was funny, good for her, you sensitive douche bag 
I was thinking along the same line, that they both fabricate stories without facts for their benefit. And run from making a real answer. Left or Right Butch has politician answers.


----------



## Jim Nash

Chris McDonald said:


> What political discussion you cry baby douche bag?
> I think Connie is a west coast bleeding heart lib and she thought it was funny, good for her, you sensitive douche bag
> I was thinking along the same line, that they both fabricate stories without facts for their benefit. And run from making a real answer. Left or Right Butch has politician answers.


Yes he does and when that doesn't work he runs and hides . He will certainly be back to advertise something once all this settles down and he thinks we have forgotten about it .


----------



## Christopher Jones

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Typical response from you...you commie pinko *** :-s


 Theres no doubt he watches Glee.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jim Nash said:


> Yes he does and when that doesn't work he runs and hides . He will certainly be back to advertise something once all this settles down and he thinks we have forgotten about it .



Hi Jim,

Then it's up to us to not let him get away with it?
The next time he posts, we ALL ask the same questions about
will there be live bites for the PDV? Will the decoys have protective equipment? Who recognizes K9 PRO certifications/validation (besides K9 Pro Sports) Where is the proof for your claim that K9 Pro Sports dues are tax deductible
etc. etc. If we all call him on his BS claims maybe he'll stop advertising here? At least there will be a little caveat emptor for the noobs that might get sucked in.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Christopher Smith said:


> It's funny how the moderators let political discussions go on as long as they have a certain slant to them. At least no moderators are participating this time. :-D


The tendency to whining and complaining may be taken as the surest sign symptom of little souls and inferior intellects.* ~Lord Jeffrey


----------



## Jim Nash

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Then it's up to us to not let him get away with it?
> The next time he posts, we ALL ask the same questions about
> will there be live bites for the PDV? Will the decoys have protective equipment? Who recognizes K9 PRO certifications/validation (besides K9 Pro Sports) Where is the proof for your claim that K9 Pro Sports dues are tax deductible
> etc. etc. If we all call him on his BS claims maybe he'll stop advertising here? At least there will be a little caveat emptor for the noobs that might get sucked in.


Thomas , I really don't want to get involved in the personal stuff you and Butch have going . I think Butch would have been called out more often if it wasn't for your involvement with him . I know I have stayed out of it because of that . I know in other threads , instead of it being a very short discussion with Butch because he would often run and hide from actual questions that it was going to turn into a big war between you two just giving Butch more attention and a chance to play the victim . To be honest it gave me pause just getting involved in this one but my patience has run out . 

For me I don't have a problem with Butch as long as he participates in discussions more than just advertising something of his . Lately his advertisements have outweighed any actually participation . It would also be nice if when he does participate he sticks around and answers questions . He has a tendancy to make very simplistic statements and when called on to go into further details he disappears . It leaves me with the impression he either doesn't have a good answer and his training knowledge is limited or that he only participates just enough to leave himself an opening to plug his stuff . 

There are plenty of people here that mention their businesses and that's fine because they by far participate in discussions more . 

My guess is if Butch was expected to do this more then advertise he would probably go away much like some of the others that have been expected to do this in the past .


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jim,

There is no personal stuff with me and Butch. I think he is a BS artist and con man and I say so. He does what he does (tries to make things personal) to distract from the illegitimacy of his claims.


----------



## Jim Nash

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jim,
> 
> There is no personal stuff with me and Butch. I think he is a BS artist and con man and I say so. He does what he does (tries to make things personal) to distract from the illegitimacy of his claims.


Could have fooled me . Just saying , knowing how ridiculous any thread with Butch and you in it gets , usually causes me not to get involved even though I might have some comments , questions or concerns .


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jim Nash said:


> Could have fooled me . Just saying , knowing how ridiculous any thread with Butch and you in it gets , usually causes me not to get involved even though I might have some comments , questions or concerns .


Fair enough, I'll wait 48 hours to reply to any post that Butch makes in the future, to see if anyone else steps up


----------



## Chris McDonald

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Then it's up to us to not let him get away with it?
> The next time he posts, we ALL ask the same questions about
> will there be live bites for the PDV? Will the decoys have protective equipment? Who recognizes K9 PRO certifications/validation (besides K9 Pro Sports) Where is the proof for your claim that K9 Pro Sports dues are tax deductible
> etc. etc. If we all call him on his BS claims maybe he'll stop advertising here? At least there will be a little caveat emptor for the noobs that might get sucked in.


 
Thomas, get a life. Do you really care about saving the noobs or are you just trying to make yourself feel better? 
Not that I have a life but you know what I mean.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Chris McDonald said:


> Thomas, get a life. Do you really care about saving the noobs or are you just trying to make yourself feel better?
> Not that I have a life but you know what I mean.


last post was 8:29 this morning until now cant it this just go away


----------



## Christopher Smith

Congratulations Butch!!!!

100 post and 3,300 views. You mission is working out great. Don't ever believe them when they say that you don't matter. You're a true internet warrior.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

HIGH 5 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYnASRavII0


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Christopher Smith said:


> Congratulations Butch!!!!
> 
> 100 post and 3,300 views. You mission is working out great. Don't ever believe them when they say that you don't matter. You're a true internet warrior.




Chris,

I guess if you think any publicity is good publicity he's successful but Internet Warrior doesn't pay very well and if he get more then five people to pay $75 for his PDV I'd be real surprised.


----------



## Ashley Campbell




----------



## Jerry Cudahy




----------



## Chris McDonald

Mike Scheiber said:


> last post was 8:29 this morning until now cant it this just go away


 
Why you keep looking at the train wreak?


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Think back a few years to Cassius Clay(sp). He had people hated him and the people that loved him. Half paid to see him get his ass kicked, the others paid to see him kick ass.....but they all paid. That is how promotion works. Same in the wrestling world, same in the dog world. Some always go with a winner, some like the underdog.


----------



## Christopher Smith

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> I guess if you think any publicity is good publicity he's successful but Internet Warrior doesn't pay very well and if he get more then five people to pay $75 for his PDV I'd be real surprised.


A true warrior does not fight for the money.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Don Turnipseed said:


> Think back a few years to Cassius Clay(sp). He had people hated him and the people that loved him. Half paid to see him get his ass kicked, the others paid to see him kick ass.....but they all paid. That is how promotion works. Same in the wrestling world, same in the dog world. Some always go with a winner, some like the underdog.


Hey Don. I'm sure there are people here who don't know who Cassius Clay is. You left out that now Ali is practically considered a national hero.:smile:


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Forgot about the gap Lee. LOL Ali then. Now, everyone loves Ali. Maybe one day, everyone will be proud to say they know Butch. I know we have had many good conversations over the years...but he is a dogman first.


----------



## Butch Cappel

There may be 100 slammers and slanderers following my post, and I usually ignore things after that point, but I'm glad I came, back and looked at this thread. 

Internet people can say anything, anytime, it don't matter, if one Dogman says what you did Don ._"but he is a dogman first."_

Thank You Sir coming from you, makes it all worthwhile.

Butch Cappel


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Butch Cappel said:


> There may be 100 slammers and slanderers following my post, and I usually ignore things after that point, but I'm glad I came, back and looked at this thread.
> 
> Internet people can say anything, anytime, it don't matter, if one Dogman says what you did Don ._"but he is a dogman first."_
> 
> Thank You Sir coming from you, makes it all worthwhile.
> 
> Butch Cappel


What a joke. You ignore 12 PAGES of legitimate questions but manage to come back and play the victim, when ONE person out of 100 (according to you) calls you a "dogman" LOL
Still waiting for proof that K9 dues are tax deductible
or
Who recognizes K9 Pro Sports "certifications"
or
What equipment will PDV "decoys" wear
or 
Will there be live bites in the PDV 
or
any one of the dozens of other questions you've ignored.

Did you really claim you had a trade mark on the phrase
"The Worlds Oldest Security System"? (since 1994)
I've heard people refer to dogs as the Worlds Oldest Security
System since the 1970's and the phrase was probably used before that? 

See you back here when the dust clears or you have something else to sell or promote


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Connie Sutherland said:


> .... as all the mods and admin have agreed, using the board as a free announcement/advertising venue does require that questions about the event need to be answered on this board (without diversion to another site for answers). This applies to anyone who avails themselves of the opportunity to publicize events here.
> 
> Perhaps all the questions that were asked in a straightforward manner will be answered in a straightforward manner.
> 
> If they aren't, then the aforementioned "using the board as a free advertising venue" privilege will be withdrawn.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

connie sutherland said:


> as david mentions, there isn't any violation of forum rules. Yet.
> 
> But as all the mods and admin have agreed, using the board as a free announcement/advertising venue does require that questions about the event need to be answered on this board (without diversion to another site for answers). This applies to anyone who avails themselves of the opportunity to publicize events here.
> 
> Perhaps all the questions that were asked in a straightforward manner will be answered in a straightforward manner.
> 
> If they aren't, then the aforementioned "using the board as a free advertising venue" privilege will be withdrawn.


do it please do it


----------



## Jim Nash

"Dogman" = now just another term ruined by the internet .


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Mike Scheiber said:


> do it please do it


Ditto!\\/


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Jim Nash said:


> "Dogman" = now just another term ruined by the internet .


I'm pretty sure that Don is a Dogman, that term wasn't coined by any bitesport. He would probably know if it applied to any individual.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

I gather that the straightforward questions asked much earlier in the thread about the event advertised are not going to be answered.

I didn't consider mine really answered, but skipping that, we did expect answers to these:


_Will the dogs be biting a hidden suit or sleeve. Hidden suits and sleeves have thinner padding but still protect the decoy. 
_
_What happens if the decoy presents a part of his body that is protected and the dog decides to bite his face, neck or an unprotected part. After all you want the dog to defend off the aggressor without targeting. 

I assume that obedience is not required so, the dog need not know how to out since this is supposed to be a realistic type scenario. Anyone from the streets with a dog can participate even if they have no obedience and control over their dog....is this correct?_

No answers were given. A new thread was started instead.


----------

